# High Heels



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There appears to be at least 3 high heel shoes on the market this year that would work well for a costume... they may be killer on everyday feet though!









Claw person perhaps? (Actually the new 12" McQueen high heel that 3 professional models refused to wear down the runway.)









Witch? (Another McQueen)

And my favorite:








Reptilian Creature! (Proenza Schouler)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are the scariest things I've ever seen on this Forum!:googly:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those are the scariest things I've ever seen on this Forum!:googly:


Probably even scarier if they had a price tag on them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

shoes like that aren't made for walking


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*mind in gutter*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*mind in gutter*...er....um...yeah.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*mind STILL in gutter*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shall we send a crane to help you out of that gutter, Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm good now Roxy.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

By High heels, did they really mean High price, actual height, High on mind altering chemicals, or all 3? :googly: WOW, Those hurt my legs just looking at them!:zombie:


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm actually a big fan of Alexander McQueen (the designer of those first 2 heels)
RIP McQueen


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

umm...no. i'm already tall enough and i know i would just breaks something looking at them.

gotta send credit to those poor models for wearing them!


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

The first one...i don't no why..made me feel sick


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

The 1st pair isn't unusual really if you ever saw "pony girls" (otherwise google it)
I really love the 2nd pair, I would wear them for sure if I could afford them !!!!!
Mc Queen was a genius. RIP


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

The third ones are great! I want a frankenstein version though, which I don't think would take much. These would be great for a costume if you didn't actually have to walk anywhere.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

try these on for size. I used these for the Queen of the Night when I did the costume design for "The Magic Flute"

http://www.ozcostumes.com/accessory-adult-witch-shoes.html


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

What? Am I the only one who liked the middle pair? Those are about the creepiest shoes I've ever seen! They're awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bascombe said:


> try these on for size. I used these for the Queen of the Night when I did the costume design for "The Magic Flute"
> 
> http://www.ozcostumes.com/accessory-adult-witch-shoes.html











Cool!


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh I love the McQueen Dragon heels. I'd take them in a heartbeat for two things (1) I could find them, and (2) they come in a size 11.

But I'd only be able to stand around in them for a couple hours though. A least, that's all I could do in my 3" pumps...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Those look painful.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the McQueen heels. I regularly act in 6-8in heels; I've never had a problem with severe styles or height.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe the first pair of McQueens are what Lady GaGa was wearing on a flight that caused her to get deep vein thromboses. It took several people to get them off because her feet were so swollen. 
I'd make an appointment with an orthapedic surgeon before wearing any of those.

For more crazy shoes check out McQueens partner in crime, Vivienne Westwood.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn, those are ridiculous!


----------

